

Moto X 'always listening' phone launched by Google's Motorola - northwest
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23536936

======
eip
All 'smart' phones are always listening and watching.

Unless you take the battery out assume you are being monitored.

------
northwest
What could go wrong...

